# Solved: Win98se: can't get past "updating system settings"



## aonghus1 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

My windows 98se comp. boots as far as windows, then the 'updating system settings' box comes up, seems to complete (the blue bar fills), but just keeps churning the hard drive rhythmically and flashing from active to inactive (blue top window/ grey top window).
Before this happened I had used a tool from isearch to remove their spyware/iexplore toolbar thing, which told me to restart to complete, which I did and ended up with the above problem. I had also run reg cleaner which removed a number of entries (but I think they were all just links to removed files etc.), and run adware, which removed 2 or 3 items.

Perhaps there is a way to tell windows to stop trying to update, maybe via safe mode? Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Aonghus


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Completely shut off your computer, wait 30 seconds, then turn it back on.

As soon as you turn it back on, start tapping the F8 key repeatedly. Do not stop doing this until the black options menu screen appears.

Use the arrow keys to select *Command prompt only*, then press the Enter key.

Type in *SCANREG /RESTORE* (exactly as you see it), then press the Enter key.

When the list of registry backups appears, select one with a date prior to when the problem started(but do not select the oldest copy), then press the Enter key.

If all goes well, the registry will restore to that copy and Windows will load successfully after you reboot.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Be careful about which "spyware removal" programs you use. *Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.05* and *Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3* and tried and tested and are among the best.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aonghus1 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks flavallee, that did the trick. Seems to be back in order. I'll avoid reg cleaner in future, I suppose.
Thanks again,
Aonghus


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to see that the registry restore worked. 

If you want to use a good registry cleaner, use *EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380* and make use of its "Registry" and "Unnecessary" functions only. :up:


----------

